# Women make greater



## Jazzey (Dec 18, 2008)

"Whatever you give a woman, she will make greater. If you give her sperm, she'll give you baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a 
home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is 
given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of s***."


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: women make greater*

:lol:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2008)

:funny:

Just in time for Valentine's Day


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 18, 2008)

...Along with Dr. Baxter's new "pills" for men!   I thought the two kind of went hand in hand...


----------



## Lana (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL....Love it


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 19, 2008)

thats a good one


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 19, 2008)

...Yes, I think we'll make this one my new "mantra"! ....."Hummmm, Hummmm, Hummm...."


----------



## white page (Dec 19, 2008)

:cool2::rolling:  This, I just love !!!! wooo hoooo


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 19, 2008)




----------

